
Show HN: ScribbleX – Create some art with friends - msigwart
https://scribblex.com
======
msigwart
Hey HN,

we are Marten and Philipp, the makers behind ScribbleX – a social drawing game
for iOS and Android. The idea for the app was born one lazy afternoon while
playing a round of “Exquisite Corpse” with some friends. "Exquisite Corpse" is
an old parlor game that was invented as creativity exercise by surrealists way
back in the 1920s.

The game is simple. Take a piece of paper and divide it into three parts. Now,
player 1 draws a face on the first part of the paper, folds it over and passes
it to player 2. Player 2 then draws the body, folds it again and passes it to
player 3. Player 3 draws the legs or feet on the third part of the paper. In
the end, you unfold the paper and a funny creature reveals itself.

We thought that the game would be great on mobile but couldn’t find it
anywhere. So we decided that it would make for a nice side project.

We originally released the app almost a year ago. Unfortunately, we only get
to work on it at nights and on weekends so progress has been a bit slow. With
the recent Covid-19 crisis, we thought it would be good opportunity to give
the app a nice general overhaul and present it to a broader audience.

It’s completely free, so we would love to hear what you think!

------
uxcolumbo
This is great. Congrats on launching.

Certainly great timing to launch now, also great for kids to keep them
occupied.

------
geuis
Isn't this more or less Draw Something? [https://www.zynga.com/games/draw-
something/](https://www.zynga.com/games/draw-something/)

~~~
msigwart
Not quite. In Draw Something you draw something and someone else has to guess
what it is. You each take turns in guessing and drawing.

Instead in ScribbleX you create a single drawing together with your friends.
It's kind of like a collaborative drawing only that no one knows what the
final drawing will look like until the very end when it is revealed.

------
Swayworn
Have you thought about making art uploadable? Many times have I been intrigued
by a drawing game only to get frustrated by the limitations of the tools.
Paper and pen is easier to use (and a tablet computer is more fun).

~~~
msigwart
Totally agree. We've also realized that when it comes to (digital) art
everyone has their own specific workflows and favorite apps. So it is
definitely something we are thinking about adding!

------
kamikaz1k
I love that demo! Definitely taking notes...

Congrats on shipping

